
Show HN: Remote teams describe their engineering cultures - howtoappio
https://remotehub.io/engineering-in-remote-teams
======
howtoappio
If you're planning to join a remote team in a tech role, wouldn't it be fun to
imagine how your future life would look like?

You would wake up in your bed, and walk to a coffee machine, and walk to your
laptop, and then...

Would you have a daily standup and what time? Would you write words to a Slack
channel, or should you physically stand up on a Zoom call? (meaning, should
you have your clothes on at this point)

I asked some remote teams to share their engineering habits in the following
categories:

\- Daily Standups

\- Pair Programming

\- ️Agile Software Development

\- Continuous Delivery

\- Open Source Contributor

\- Good For Junior Devs

\- Learning & Sharing

I know there's room for the data to grow, so if you're running a remote team,
you too can add your engineering culture – add your company to fill in the
details: [https://remotehub.io/hire-remotely](https://remotehub.io/hire-
remotely)

If you're working in a remote team (well done!), it would be very nice of you
to notify your boss. You'll definitely earn some karma points. I think.

